# Chadethnic101 does EE PART 1 - Is Exotic Halo Real? Ft @DoctorLooksmax - PICS ATTACHED, NO BRAG THREAD, IF EASILY JEALOUS/OFFENDED DO NOT ENTER!!!



## Chadethnic101 (Sep 19, 2022)

So a week or so back just came back from a little holiday. Went Budapest and Prague
@DoctorLooksmax joined me for a few nights in Budapest, but i was there for a couple days longer, then went Prague alone after.

I larped my age as 22 in case my true age of 28 is a failo. everyone believed my age.
Budapest Night 1
Me and Dr Looksmax are at different hostels on first night as he wanted to be ready for a photoshoot at the thermal spas.
I walk into my room and meet a guy below my bunk, he was british and loved Andrew tate, we'll call him AndrewTatecel
he asked me if i was up for a boat party that night, i was like fuck it yeah lets do it...

Then a girl walked in, she was a tanned German HTB (half curry half german,) about 5ft9, introduced myself etc she seemed quite friendly. Then a bit after her friend walked in, a blonde german girl about 5ft5 (defo my type), she didn't even acknowledge me i had to go and say hello lmao (we'll find out why later...)






Tbh Dr Looksmax slept in most days as he'd been to the city already, so I was mainly chilling with AndrewTatecel most days and evenings, he was super red pilled. He was telling me how money and status trump everything even looks. I said to him why don't you go for all 3, he said he loves food too much to worry about looks. He feels money and status compensate for looks and can get you what you want in life. To an extent I agreed with him. check out DoctorLooksmax incelcon goes international thread.

He told me of his mate from home, whose dad is a billionaire, his mate spends 20k a night in a club, goes ibiza spends 50k in a couple days. He has his own party house, a mansion which is only used to host parties. Guess he's seen first hand how strong money and status are in attracting women, esp in UK which is where we're from.

*Night 1 Boat Party*
Me and Andrewtatecel miss the meet up time so have to get a cab to the boat lol
we get there before everyone but find them luckily
I start chatting to this semi posh girl in the queue from UK, we flirt back and forth, she has a mate whose really moody and thinks shes an alpha female, she says

how she loves to punch guys if they annoy her lmao- coz shes the ugly duckling. This is the girl i was with:




Me and the posh girl were feeling each other big time, eventually we kissed. As night went on I felt this was a done deal.
I was approached by around 5 girls during this time, i turned them all down coz i felt this was certi, in the past id leave the girl if one was hotter and end up with nothing. So tried to do things a bit diff.
in the end her ugly mate wanted to talk to her. My girl told me she seen a guy her friend kissed yesterday and they wanted to chat and she'd catch me after so we can leave together. Turns out her friend just cockblocked me and they ended up going home... Typical british girls.. was tempted to try kiss the ones who approached me but was worried the girl would see me at the time (happened before to me, ruined everything lol) by the time they'd gone most ppl started leaving so chance to get a girl was slim on the boat.

This was a Wednesday so the gender ratio was decent on this boat (guys for weekend hadn't arrived yet)
Me and Andrewtatecel end up at club, he was messaging our German roommates so we met them at the club
I go straight to the blonde one who ignored me. Turns out there were hit on by some English guys, 3 currys and 1 white dude.

I didnt even notice them, but start chatting to her on dance floor, dance then i kissed her right in front of the currys who were trying it on with her cucking them lmaooo we were hooking up for ages. I isolated her from her group and Andrewtatecel was kissing her friend (we are all roommates so ideal logistics) she tells me Im gorgeous and she was nervous when she first seen me to say Hi lol.
She also said girls in Germany would love me (German girls 100% do like currys, no debate in my mind- you will see further on too although i am ambiguous so could be out for debate, however many threads here proving this)
I asked her if i was 28 (my real age) would she get with me still, she said no its too old (brutal) she was 20.
I tried leaving with her she said shes not gonna leave without her friends, so we find them with Andrewtatecel, her friend found the british guys who we both cucked lol and was entertaining him. Long story short we didnt get back till 5.30am and i said to my girl come to my bed in 10 minutes and she fell asleep lmao...
next day these girls chilled and wasn't able to see them again as they left early in the morning.
She messaged me when she left saying how she will always remember me, was nice to hear coz no girls ever said that shit to me before esp in UK growing up. If we were were nearby id consider maybe even dating her tbh coz she was sweet. If i go Germany she said she'll meet me lol

I told Andrewtatecel about german girls liking currys and he said 'yeah ive actually noticed that' as the roommates were with curry guys before we met them.

*Night 2- Club *
Kinda had amnesia so dont remember what event probably just a night out but @DoctorLooksmax was with me this night. we went to the rooftop bar of the hostel was fulla guys (see his thread im not gonna repeat)
I seen the posh British girl with her cockblock friend, she stole my sunglasses so gave them back to me, kissed her too again.
could see an NT irish guy was into her as well, i thought I had a battle on my hands, we went to a ruin bar got in the bar queue and lost her and that group. I thought fuck it plenty more fish if i dont see her again.
This place was huge was at the bar and a chubby Hungarian Becky got me tequila shot and this night I had way too much to drink.
Ended up at the same club as last night, had quite a few IOD's due to being too drunk. Went to the bathroom and could see my eyes were drooping and rolling a bit lol so had to sober up asap.
However eventually i found a Czech girl with her friends, I told her im going there next and just grabbed her and started getting with her, she said in a jokey way this isn't a good idea and i just kept kissing her anyway. However her and her friends were leaving the next day so it wasn't possible to do anything further, plus i think her friends would have cockblock me eventually.






To avoid brutal hangover popped 2 paracetamol slept 4 hours two nights in a row, sex drive was dead tbh. Issue with party hostels is guys think they can go slay, when in reality all girls stay in all female dorms to avoid getting raped by low inhib normies, and you get no sleep due to loud music if the place has a bar etc so you're libido and shit is diminished greatly. They end up huge cock fests. In the club the gender ratio was awful and many guys were low inhibition due to no judgement lol. Overall Id say I mogged majority very easily, Dr Looksmax mogged majority as well.

*Night 3 Boat Party*
Andrewtatecel tells me we gotta slay tonight, me and Dr looksmax and him go to the rooftop bar again, on walk there look behind see a girl that i thought was a mulatta, turns out she was half curry and white with curly hair, exactly the same pheno as me (never seen anyone with same pheno as me really lol) lemme know what u guys think (guys who have seen me anyway







Turns out she was a massive feminist, does every drug under the sun at raves, said how its unfair that girls have to pregnant for 9 months and guys dont lmao, she hates men basically. she said how there has to be another way where it can be shorter and wont ruin her body (worst kind of woman tbh) I shot myself in the foot anyway when we were speaking about homeless ppl and i said they just need their next fix hahaha. she hated that and is seen her attraction drop but she was probs only looking for attention anyway.

Met these 2 English girls both love island pheno, one seemed interested in me and she took some NT pics for me for Insta maxxing, however nothing really came of it end. They went to the toilet and while waiting i ask this american girl whose with a swiss german girl for a lighter. she seemed interested but the american wasn't very hot so i take lighter and say bye coz i also felt i could get the british girls (meeting her was VERY important in the end.)

We all ended up the same club as the previous 2 nights again, as the bar was free at boat party drank too much again and got IOD's mainly coz of this. Me and Andrewtatecel say lets go to the hostel bar (theres a big bar at the bottom closes at 6am open to public too. We lost Dr Looksmax as his phone died and he was doing his approaches going by his threads. Me and Andrewtatecel enter the bar with some hostel boys. We said how we missed a trick coz our rooms are right above this bar for perfect logistics.

I go straight in see a stacylite girl sat down approach her, she was hungarian and a pro volleyball player. she told me shes really tall 6ft2 lmao. Her english wasn't the best so I used Google translate game on her.






She had resistance but I kept chatting her to and said you're never gonna see a guy like me in your country again, she looked at her friend who was with a guy like he's really convincing me, i then kiss her, she tells me im just her type i thought things were going well. I suggest going up to my room to cuddle.
She tells me shes gotta tell me something.
She tells me one of the security guards raped her (took with salt) I was like ahhh thats fkn horrible shall i knock him out for you? she was like dont haha
I was getting somewhere carried on kissing etc so i say lets go to my room- she looks into the distance to see the security guard (he was working that night, i didnt look though) and makes a shocked face as if shes seen a fkn ghost.. she then bursts into tears which freaked me out, maybe she wasn't lying? but then why would she come to the same fkn bar he works at lol (probs regretting slaying him or he hurt her tbh) i say u wanna meet another day then (had 2.5 more nights here) she said yeah on Monday (my last day) - she didnt meet me in the end coz she was 'sick' JFL. I enjoyed the validation from her though.

*Night 4 Bar Crawl*
Slept 3 hours total was awful, got in at 5.30am. Sex drive was 0 but wasn't hungover somehow. Me and Andrewtatecel met the curry feminist mulatta girl and a Finnish HQNP girl from previous night to go on a free walking tour for 2.5 hours.
On this tour i noticed this amazingly hot girl with a gymcelled ass and massive tits... she was about 5ft11. AND SHE WAS WITH THE AMERICAN GIRL AND SWISS GERMAN GIRL I MET AT THE BOAT PARTY.... so this would give me rapport which is absolute key.






I said to myself i have to find a way to get her/find her later.
luckily the American girl remembered me and asked me how i was feeling from last night, I was able to get her instagram, think she felt i was into her as well. I said I'll message her later ( was gonna try use her to get the hot friend)

Me and Dr looksmax in evening went to ruin bars with flat mates and hostel group, this bar crawl was an absolute sausage fest (see Dr looksmax's thread) legit 30 men to 1 girl JFL
I said to Dr Looksmax lets meet the american girl and her friends. Eventually the girl hits me up with her and her friends location, we both meet them at quiet bar, just say hello, turns out the hot girl is swiss german too, we suggest lets go to a club, they hadn't been to the club we went every night so we take them there.
On the walk there i speak to the hot girl and she tells me shes a personal trainer, i say my older brother is a trainer too and im his client, i show her my physique pic and she said very nice (im DYEL in clothes so showing pic was necessary lol.)
She asks me my ethnicity, i say im Bengali and her face lit up in a good way (i was thinking WTF haha) which proves my theory of germans liking GOOD LOOKING currys true.)- maybe legit exotic halo coz there are no/little FOB currys in Germany/Switzerland to ruin shit, and if you look good its a halo.

So we get to club, lose Dr looksmax, haven't got with her yet, I was with 3 girls so i legit thought i was gonna get cockblocked majorly here. group of british guys notice her and try speak to her, she wants a vape and i only got fags... I mogged them easy but there were 5 of them, briefly speak to them too. One of their friends was a black guy and ,me and him were just casually chatting. and he goes to me, bro i think you're gonna lose her JFL- i responded with it doesn't really bother me bro coz i don't really care for the sorta shit.
I however manage to get the girls away from by by saying lets get another drink so i isolated her again. I take her to another techno room to dance.
both her roommates the american and swiss german leave, leaving just me and her alone.... ITS ON...
I was dancing with her flirtily and some phaggots next to me were commentating like little cucks
They were saying 'Oh he's trying too hard to get her he's gonna fail, shes not into him' sounding like little jealous feminine cucks.
eventually I kiss and get with her right next to them.. I DIDN'T HEAR SHIT AFTER THAT JFL!

She tells me I'm really pretty and we get another drink and I say lets get pizza and go to mine. i've moved into a private room which was ideal.
I was a bit annoyed coz i only slept 3 hours night so this could have been so much better. however she was my best ever conquest, where logistics, luck everything worked out for me. Also made me realise my look is absolutely ideal for german girls, they absolutely love me.













I would say if you are legit pajeet its over but if you are good looking, and also ambiguous like i am they'll be into you. People tend to think if you are Indian, you are a Pajeet. Euros also think Bengali and Paki are different to Indians, which they are. She probably has never met a bengali in her life hence her surprise.

*Night 5 Tinder Date*
This was my first night totally alone, Dr looksmax went home, Andrewtatecel who was based tbh left as well. and every hostel mate i made went home as well. I was truly solo.
The lack of sleep totally ruined my body and drinking fucked up my body i was falling a bit unwell.
Was due to meet a Ukranian girl who moved to budapest recently, but she flaked on me. So i was able to replace her with a Dutch mixed HTB.
We went for a walk to bar spoke for a bit had a drink. I said lets go for a walk, hold her hands sit down at a bench where i kiss her. Gypsys kept disturbing asking i wanna buy a vape. So i suggest lets grab pizza and go to my room.
Fuck her for a bit but my body was broken from the drinking, no sleep and partying, she was wet af and goes to me sorry i can;t do more with you coz you are just my type and my heart will break when you have to go home to UK, why couldn't you just be a random guy i didn't catch feelings for.

I ask her whats her type she tells me she only likes ethnics, light skins and she hates dark skins unless theyre tyrone (brutal)- her mix is mulatto dad and a palestinian mother so shes white basically.
I asked her would u date an indian, she said no shes not attracted to them (brutal) I say that I'm curry though, she says you don't look Indian at all (brutal for my curr bros)
She was kinda blackpilled, she knew about beard fraud and said if she was a guy shed have beard to cover her jaw lol she also joked my fringe curly hair was to cover bad hairline. I showed her she said its okay atm but I may need a HT in the future lmao.
I am still facetiming her a lot and she plans to visit me in UK soon. Wasn't able to get better pics coz she noticed and got changed on the bed JFL.






This thread is way too long now, I will do a Part 2 for Prague where we will conclude if Exotic Halo is real in EE.

*TLDR*
Budapest overall hardly has any natives, its full of Euro, Australian and American tourists. So maybe not a true way to test exotic halo in EE.

Gender ratios are fucked, especially during the weekend times, Midweek theres actually probably a better ratio.

British people usually stick together, but the same old issues as you get in UK, cockblocks and major luck involved in getting the slay. So it's not much easier tbh overall ngl. You still NEED to be good looking, Low inhibition and NT.

In part 2 you will see an example of how much being NT and low inhibition matters and my thoughts on if exotic halo is real.

As i said don;t take this as a brag thread, I just wanted to document my experience, and also I did ask autistic questions to the girls for thread content and took creepy pics for the thread JFL

Stay tuned for part 2!

Tags:
@forevergymcelling
@Chinacurry
@FailedNormieManlet
@ItsOVERBuddyBoyos
@Artiste
@fogdart
@Xangsane
@tyronelite
@AscendingHero
@JamesHowlett
@Prettyboy
@ToTheTop


----------



## Chinacurry (Sep 19, 2022)

well done young buck, keep repping the.bhais.

German elite tits girl and Budapest tall.girl mog.

also u should call out u r ethnic af and not.white passing, for the sfcels here


----------



## Prettyboy (Sep 19, 2022)

Here in Budapest there’s really two club scenes.

One natives usually attend and then there’s the international one maintained for tourists like you guys, at the latter you will hardly meet any Hungarians, instead many Western Europeans, Americans and really people from all over the world

And yes it’s usually a sausage fest because British guys think it’s an easy spot, only to realize most natives don’t go there instead they have their own countrymen as company

The only native people who attend international clubs are like me who want to try out all kinds of foreign partners


----------



## Chadethnic101 (Sep 19, 2022)

Chinacurry said:


> well done young buck, keep repping the.bhais.
> 
> German elite tits girl and Budapest tall.girl mog.
> 
> also u should call out u r ethnic af and not.white passing, for the sfcels here


Yes I am a full brown skinned ethnic no white in me! JFL


----------



## Chadethnic101 (Sep 19, 2022)

Prettyboy said:


> Here in Budapest there’s really two club scenes.
> 
> One natives usually attend and then there’s the international one maintained for tourists like you guys, at the latter you will hardly meet any Hungarians, instead many Western Europeans, Americans and really people from all over the world
> 
> And yes it’s usually a sausage fest because British guys think it’s an easy spot, only to realize most natives don’t go there instead they have their own countrymen as company


Yeah legit realised this after the first night lol


----------



## Pharmaceutic (Sep 19, 2022)

Budapest and Prague are central europe


----------



## Anstrum95 (Sep 19, 2022)

*





the title you used, who would be jealous of that after seeing the pics*


----------



## St.TikTokcel (Sep 19, 2022)

Chadethnic101 said:


> So a week or so back just came back from a little holiday. Went Budapest and Prague
> @DoctorLooksmax joined me for a few nights in Budapest, but i was there for a couple days longer, then went Prague alone after.
> 
> I larped my age as 22 in case my true age of 28 is a failo. everyone believed my age.
> ...


EE Subhumans are ethnic (asians to be more precise). Nothing to see here.


----------



## Chadethnic101 (Sep 19, 2022)

Me and Andrew tatecel had many convos together

I said to him.you don't know how lucky you are being white on OLD
He agreed I said currys or ethnics regardless of looks level don't do as well as they would irl
He agreed with me and we both said its coz of bad media failo
He also said theres loads of ugly whites and mentioned that his black mates do well OK tinder.
I mentioned due to good media halo etc and he agreed.


----------



## Chadethnic101 (Sep 19, 2022)

Anstrum95 said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That German foid fogs your nana to absolute suicide buddy


----------



## Indo_Chad (Sep 19, 2022)

Nice man,
Just be exotic also works in America. Just need a good pheno (also need to be a low taxxed race like light skinned middle Eastern/Hispanic/Mulatto). I have had White girls chose me over a stereotypical white dude even if the dude mogged me a little

Might make few slay threads in the future when I come back to America from my vacations

Good pheno = good coloring + facial ratio's


----------



## House Lannister (Sep 19, 2022)

But…but… ethnics are incel ???? 😲😲


----------



## Chadethnic101 (Sep 19, 2022)

I also blackpilled Andrewtatecel about Jews owning the media and pushing their agendas for race mixing

He agreed with me, he was truly a based dude who could easily get blackpilled tbh


----------



## Anstrum95 (Sep 19, 2022)

Chadethnic101 said:


> That German foid fogs your nana to absolute suicide buddy


*lol good one, keep coping. a butterfaced fridge stands no chance vs Nana 🥺 

















the women u posted fall into this category, you only look at them once and then never again cus there is nothing to look at*


----------



## Chadethnic101 (Sep 19, 2022)

Indo_Chad said:


> Nice man,
> Just be exotic also works in America. Just need a good pheno (also need to be a low taxxed race like light skinned middle Eastern/Hispanic/Mulatto). I have had White girls chose me over a stereotypical white dude even if the dude mogs me a little
> 
> Might make few slay threads in the future when I come back to America from my vacations
> ...


Yeh my pheno is weird like a mix of Latin curry and mulatto lol

However bro im underappreciated and taxed in UK OLD massively- less so irl though


----------



## Chadethnic101 (Sep 19, 2022)

Anstrum95 said:


> *lol good one, keep coping. a butterfaced fridge stands no chance vs Nana 🥺
> 
> View attachment 1874865
> View attachment 1874867
> ...


I mean coming from KHHV I can't really take your words seriously lol


----------



## klip11 (Sep 19, 2022)

Chadethnic101 said:


> I also blackpilled Andrewtatecel about Jews owning the media and pushing their agendas for race mixing
> 
> He agreed with me, he was truly a based dude who could easily get blackpilled tbh


You are a PSL


----------



## Indo_Chad (Sep 19, 2022)

Chadethnic101 said:


> Yeh my pheno is weird like a mix of Latin curry and mulatto lol
> 
> However bro im underappreciated and taxes in UK OLD massively- less so irl though


Yeah, darker men are taxxed hard in Anglo countries.

I've legit notice I get kinda invisible when I get too tanned


----------



## Anstrum95 (Sep 19, 2022)

Chadethnic101 said:


> I mean coming from KHHV I can't really take your words seriously lol


*just lol at using "khhv" as ammo, when in reality those don't even count as slays because you were "dumpster diving"




*


----------



## currylightskin (Sep 19, 2022)

Mashallah 🤲🤲🤙🤙😘😘😻😻


----------



## Chadethnic101 (Sep 19, 2022)

Indo_Chad said:


> Yeah, darker men are taxxed hard in Anglo countries.
> 
> I've legit notice I get kinda invisible when I get too tanned


I didn't think k this was necessarily true at first

But now I feel this could be the case
Coz I'm still brown look darker in pics some reason 

I do wonder if I was lighter if things would be better lol (probably)


----------



## fogdart (Sep 19, 2022)

Chadethnic101 said:


> So a week or so back just came back from a little holiday. Went Budapest and Prague
> @DoctorLooksmax joined me for a few nights in Budapest, but i was there for a couple days longer, then went Prague alone after.
> 
> I larped my age as 22 in case my true age of 28 is a failo. everyone believed my age.
> ...


Good thread OP. Next time include the number of approaches you did and how many slays you had from them in the summary. Most users here are ADHDcels and can't follow the storyline.


----------



## Indo_Chad (Sep 19, 2022)

Chadethnic101 said:


> I didn't think k this was necessarily true at first
> 
> But now I feel this could be the case
> Coz I'm still brown look darker in pics some reason
> ...


From my personal experience, it is especially in Anglo countries 

Exotic = Non-whites that fit under Euro beauty standards

Darker skinned men can do just fine but their appeal is comparatively limited. There is a reason light-skinned blacks and mulattos do 10 times better than dark-skinned blacks


----------



## Chadethnic101 (Sep 19, 2022)

fogdart said:


> Good thread OP. Next time include the number of approaches you did and how many slays you had from them in the summary. Most users here are ADHDcels and can't follow the storyline.


Thanks bro

Okay so legit did countless approaches i mean countless lol
Main issue was cockblocks friends always got in the way to stop things despite interest, some obviously not interested.
I kissed a girl every night multiple on some nights.
I'd say the approach to slay ratio is massive, you need to approach A LOT.

You need low inhibition to have any chance
As most guys there don't care and are low inhib too.
Add gender ratio being fucked it's pretty tough
Overall it is not much easier than UK at all imo lol


----------



## Chadethnic101 (Sep 19, 2022)

Indo_Chad said:


> From my personal experience, it is especially in Anglo countries
> 
> Exotic = Non-whites that fit under Euro beauty standards
> 
> Darker skinned men can do just fine but their appeal is comparatively limited. There is a reason light-skinned blacks and mulattos do 10 times better than dark-skinned blacks


Totally agree 
So I'm brown like a medium skinned mulatto would be (not super light skin)
Think slightly lighter medium skinned curry

I do have quite a few Caucasian features so a lot of euro girls did think I was half english.

But yeh this is totally true bro
Euro beauty standards include being light skin, I think I just about meet the threshold irl, not online as much


----------



## JamesHowlett (Sep 19, 2022)

@Chadethnic101 Mirin bro, can you DM me what you looked like during this time?


----------



## Blkpill Godfather (Sep 19, 2022)

mogs me but reading the amount of effort u have to put in to get slays from nightclubs is just not worth it compared to escortmaxxing


----------



## Makeyousit (Sep 19, 2022)

post more nudes of those girls or the tape


----------



## DoctorLooksmax (Sep 19, 2022)

Blkpill Godfather said:


> mogs me but reading the amount of effort u have to put in to get slays from nightclubs is just not worth it compared to escortmaxxing


It’s actually probs cheaper to get escorts but what can I say- I am validation addict


----------



## tooLOW (Sep 19, 2022)

did not read


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Sep 19, 2022)




----------



## Chadethnic101 (Sep 19, 2022)

Blkpill Godfather said:


> mogs me but reading the amount of effort u have to put in to get slays from nightclubs is just not worth it compared to escortmaxxing


I feel more satisfaction knowing I achieved it though
Escortmaxxing would break me mentally eventually I think


----------



## Chadethnic101 (Sep 19, 2022)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> View attachment 1874940


Yeh g i have no other way to shorten it tbh


----------



## Blkpill Godfather (Sep 19, 2022)

Chadethnic101 said:


> I feel more satisfaction knowing I achieved it though
> Escortmaxxing would break me mentally eventually I think


How about do u think it could work if u slayed loads for a while. Then once ur genes are validated and ur at peace, escortmaxx? 

Or do u think the validation but more effort and money and will be always the better option @DoctorLooksmax


----------



## DoctorLooksmax (Sep 19, 2022)

Blkpill Godfather said:


> How about do u think it could work if u slayed loads for a while. Then once ur genes are validated and ur at peace, escortmaxx?
> 
> Or do u think the validation but more effort and money and will be always the better option @DoctorLooksmax


Hmm tough cos I’m focusing more on slaying hotter girls now cos already have a high slay count so just slaying not hot girls for numbers doesn’t do anything for me really

I’ve never escortmaxxed but will probably try it soon


----------



## fogdart (Sep 19, 2022)

Chadethnic101 said:


> Thanks bro
> 
> Okay so legit did countless approaches i mean countless lol
> Main issue was cockblocks friends always got in the way to stop things despite interest, some obviously not interested.
> ...


Nice. Being NT and low inhib is everything for social settings. What's the estimated number of approaches you did? how many slays did you get?


----------



## HappyJanitor (Sep 19, 2022)

How tall are you buddy boyo?


----------



## Blkpill Godfather (Sep 19, 2022)

DoctorLooksmax said:


> Hmm tough cos I’m focusing more on slaying hotter girls now cos already have a high slay count so just slaying not hot girls for numbers doesn’t do anything for me really
> 
> I’ve never escortmaxxed but will probably try it soon


on the nights out, which races of women did u find were most attracted to you?


----------



## DoctorLooksmax (Sep 19, 2022)

Blkpill Godfather said:


> on the nights out, which races of women did u find were most attracted to you?


White- it was mostly white anyway


----------



## fogdart (Sep 19, 2022)

Blkpill Godfather said:


> mogs me but reading the amount of effort u have to put in to get slays from nightclubs is just not worth it compared to escortmaxxing


Lol escortmaxxing is expensive as shit in North America. What country are you in? do you escortmaxx?


----------



## Chinacurry (Sep 19, 2022)

Indo_Chad said:


> Yeah, darker men are taxxed hard in Anglo countries.
> 
> I've legit notice I get kinda invisible when I get too tanned


what's ur natural.colour and tanned colour? u can PM me if easier


----------



## Manu le coq (Sep 19, 2022)

tldr:
Muh muh look guys i have sex


----------



## Manu le coq (Sep 19, 2022)

only read 2-3 part by scrolling tho


----------



## Chadethnic101 (Sep 19, 2022)

Blkpill Godfather said:


> How about do u think it could work if u slayed loads for a while. Then once ur genes are validated and ur at peace, escortmaxx?
> 
> Or do u think the validation but more effort and money and will be always the better option @DoctorLooksmax


Potentially but escort maxxing will never be the same as a girl who truly wants to fuck you tbh

Guess you could though like I'd only wanna fuck top tier escorts


----------



## Blkpill Godfather (Sep 19, 2022)

fogdart said:


> Lol escortmaxxing is expensive as shit in North America. What country are you in? do you escortmaxx?


ah yeah maybe not worth it in america. im in UK its affordable here. ive tried it twice. will probably use it to cope while saving for surgeries over the next few years


----------



## Blkpill Godfather (Sep 19, 2022)

Chadethnic101 said:


> Potentially but escort maxxing will never be the same as a girl who truly wants to fuck you tbh


tbh ur right. urgh there really is no real solutions other than be chad. blackpill always comes to collect...


Chadethnic101 said:


> Guess you could though like I'd only wanna fuck top tier escorts


yea same. it would get u desensitised to giga hot girls too which could be useful while slaying maybe? idk


----------



## Chadethnic101 (Sep 19, 2022)

fogdart said:


> Nice. Being NT and low inhib is everything for social settings. What's the estimated number of approaches you did? how many slays did you get?


Damn man like many approaches say 8 approaches can make 1 slay maybe if you are lucky (interest, no cockblock, logistics etc)
However of those 8 approaches say, could probably kiss 4 or so

Like I'm just fully guessing coz I wasn't counting the approaches just super rough.

Usually best way is by having rapport already, eg living in same hotel, knowing her friends already, meeting earlier on the day


----------



## Chadethnic101 (Sep 19, 2022)

Blkpill Godfather said:


> tbh ur right. urgh there really is no real solutions other than be chad. blackpill always comes to collect...
> 
> yea same. it would get u desensitised to giga hot girls too which could be useful while slaying maybe? idk


Yeah possibly, or make u not wanna fuck normal/decent HTB girls jfl


----------



## Vain786 (Sep 19, 2022)

it was good to read, but op can u post pic of u or dm


----------



## Chadethnic101 (Sep 19, 2022)

Chinacurry said:


> what's ur natural.colour and tanned colour? u can PM me if easier


@Indo_Chad curious nto see what you look like bro, could u Pm?
I can PM me aswell too


----------



## Vain786 (Sep 19, 2022)

ima read part 2 aswell, i think low inhib > looks irl as long as u look okay lol


----------



## Chadethnic101 (Sep 19, 2022)

Vain786 said:


> ima read part 2 aswell, i think low inhib > looks irl as long as u look okay lol


Imo I think u need to mog vast majority of guys with the low inhibition u need bit of both 
So a HTN with good pheno and low inhibbwill do well

If bad pheno better your looks have to be


----------



## ascension (Sep 19, 2022)

Threads like this just reaffirm how over it is for me


----------



## eduardkoopman (Sep 20, 2022)

great story telling


----------



## eduardkoopman (Sep 20, 2022)

Chadethnic101 said:


> her mix is mulatto dad and a palestinian mother* so shes white basically.*


     that sounds funny.
but obviously cope comment.

Etnics and arabs, are not whites..


----------



## mightyravendark (Sep 20, 2022)

Gigantic text wall of tales


----------



## Chadethnic101 (Sep 20, 2022)

eduardkoopman said:


> that sounds funny.
> but obviously cope comment.
> 
> Etnics and arabs, are not whites..


I get you hahaha
I mean she looks white basicslly, she described herself as 'yellow' lol


----------



## Chadethnic101 (Sep 20, 2022)

mightyravendark said:


> Gigantic text wall of tales


I know it's hard to get all the info on there


----------



## eduardkoopman (Sep 20, 2022)

Chadethnic101 said:


> I get you hahaha
> I mean she looks white basicslly, she described herself as 'yellow' lol


As a Dutch eurofag. 
below i see as white. everything else is not, is some level of ethnic.


----------



## Blackgymmax (Sep 20, 2022)

Good thread


----------



## Chadethnic101 (Sep 20, 2022)

eduardkoopman said:


> As a Dutch eurofag.
> below i see as white. everything else is not, is some level of ethnic.
> 
> View attachment 1876629


Is NL full of ethnics? Like said girl in thread that look white with brown hair brown eyes etc?


----------



## Chadethnic101 (Sep 20, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> Good thread


Thanks bro

Part 2 coming soon, where there will be conclusion


----------



## azezrd (Sep 20, 2022)

@Chadethnic101 can you pm how u look like plz ?


----------



## eduardkoopman (Sep 20, 2022)

Chadethnic101 said:


> Is NL full of ethnics?


big cities have most ethnics.
nation wide. about max 25% are foreigners decended. od which 10% white foriegners (germany, poland, etc.) and 15% ethnic foreigners (turkish, Marocco, Dutch antiles, Afhanistan, etc.)


----------



## Deleted member 21620 (Sep 20, 2022)

Nice


----------



## mogger797 (Sep 20, 2022)

`can you pm how you look like


----------



## EverythingMattersCel (Sep 21, 2022)

where's part 2 bhai? also curious what you look like. PM me.


----------



## Chadethnic101 (Sep 21, 2022)

EverythingMattersCel said:


> where's part 2 bhai? also curious what you look like. PM me.


Busy with wageslaving but will get round tk it ASAP when I can, will tag u

Sure I'll pm u


----------



## AbstractArt (Sep 21, 2022)

Giving whitecels palpitations


----------



## Chadethnic101 (Sep 21, 2022)

AbstractArt said:


> Giving whitecels palpitations





AbstractArt said:


> Giving whitecels palpitations


Legit racist whitecels on suicide watch...


----------



## AbstractArt (Sep 21, 2022)

Chadethnic101 said:


> Legit racist whitecels on suicide watch...



Every white guy you have met also. They want you to fail. 

You have the youth and energy right now so my only advice is to use it wisely. It's easy to think you will be able to slay forever but age pill does hit hard eventually. Keep hustling. You're already in the zone where you have to lie about your age. I know it's easy to get away with that now but those lies are just going to get bigger over time to the point where you have to lie about almost everything, which is where I ended up lol.


----------



## ThatDude023 (Sep 21, 2022)

Mirin your success. How tall are you?


----------



## Indo_Chad (Sep 21, 2022)

Chadethnic101 said:


> Legit racist whitecels on suicide watch...


Racist whites are usually the most subhuman genetic failure out there who are openly rejected by other well to do whites. I know alot of chill white dudes and they have legit helped me fuck white bitches in the past by introducing me to them or being my wingman


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Sep 21, 2022)

Chadethnic101 said:


> So a week or so back just came back from a little holiday. Went Budapest and Prague
> @DoctorLooksmax joined me for a few nights in Budapest, but i was there for a couple days longer, then went Prague alone after.
> 
> I larped my age as 22 in case my true age of 28 is a failo. everyone believed my age.
> ...


Bhai im mirin hard. What do you look like? Pm me.


----------



## Chadethnic101 (Sep 21, 2022)

AbstractArt said:


> Every white guy you have met also. They want you to fail.
> 
> You have the youth and energy right now so my only advice is to use it wisely. It's easy to think you will be able to slay forever but age pill does hit hard eventually. Keep hustling. You're already in the zone where you have to lie about your age. I know it's easy to get away with that now but those lies are just going to get bigger over time to the point where you have to lie about almost everything, which is where I ended up lol.


Yeah I know man legit
I know with my lifestyle I can sustain looking 22-24 for another 5-7 years

But like it does annoy me having to lie for real
By hustling brother u referring to money making or everything? Looksmaxxing, money, levelling up, women etc

Hopefully I can at keast be semi financially free to freely travel etc


----------



## PrinceLuenLeoncur (Sep 21, 2022)

Chadethnic101 said:


> So a week or so back just came back from a little holiday. Went Budapest and Prague
> @DoctorLooksmax joined me for a few nights in Budapest, but i was there for a couple days longer, then went Prague alone after.
> 
> I larped my age as 22 in case my true age of 28 is a failo. everyone believed my age.
> ...


The only L you took was not fucking that Arab curry girl JFL she was ideal, slightly my type indeed.


----------



## Chadethnic101 (Sep 21, 2022)

ThatDude023 said:


> Mirin your success. How tall are you?


5ft8


----------



## ThatDude023 (Sep 21, 2022)

Chadethnic101 said:


> 5ft8


absolute lifefuel. Keep it up


----------



## Chadethnic101 (Sep 21, 2022)

PrinceLuenLeoncur said:


> The only L you took was not fucking that Arab curry girl JFL she was ideal, slightly my type indeed.


She's half indian half white Belgian or sum shit
She was decent a bit too slim for me
But i was quite shocked seeing her coz that's a similar pheno to me lol ngl tho bro I don't think she would've fucked me coz I feel she was just looking for attention

Could've pribs kissed her tho


----------



## KingBetaTut (Sep 21, 2022)

Chadethnic101 said:


> So a week or so back just came back from a little holiday. Went Budapest and Prague
> @DoctorLooksmax joined me for a few nights in Budapest, but i was there for a couple days longer, then went Prague alone after.
> 
> I larped my age as 22 in case my true age of 28 is a failo. everyone believed my age.
> ...


Mirin jerk off material


----------



## Chadethnic101 (Sep 21, 2022)

KingBetaTut said:


> Mirin jerk off material


I tried for yall!!


----------



## PrinceLuenLeoncur (Sep 21, 2022)

Chadethnic101 said:


> She's half indian half white Belgian or sum shit
> She was decent a bit too slim for me
> But i was quite shocked seeing her coz that's a similar pheno to me lol ngl tho bro I don't think she would've fucked me coz I feel she was just looking for attention
> 
> Could've pribs kissed her tho


Yeah she was 100% there for attention bht she was a baddie by fer the hottest foid there. I prefer hot ethnic foids to white ones though it is what it is


----------



## Thecovenant (Sep 21, 2022)

i mean dont get me wrong slay is slay but you could have done that in germany

i guess its better cuz they are isolated = less options

many times girls guys visit other countries to slay or get slayed but they end up hareming ppl with similar background cuz of similiraty i guess


----------



## MoggerGaston (Sep 21, 2022)

I went to Budapest a few years ago and remember getting 0 ioi.
U said u got approached 5 times on first night. (and when I stopped reading cuz: blackpilled again)

Legit no point if u dont look insanely good+young tbh. No point in leaving your house.

JFL at not being good-looking and never being able to have experiences like this.

Just making out with a girl is like a 1 in 20 parties - experience for me. Perhaps worse. 
I don't even fantasize about actually fucking since it's chad only.


----------



## Chadethnic101 (Sep 21, 2022)

Thecovenant said:


> i mean dont get me wrong slay is slay but you could have done that in germany
> 
> i guess its better cuz they are isolated = less options
> 
> many times girls guys visit other countries to slay or get slayed but they end up hareming ppl with similar background cuz of similiraty i guess


Yeah very true

Never been to germany but defo want to visit very true coz overall from both trips most girls I kissed were actually british lol

We always revert to the types of people we know and are used to typically


----------



## Chadethnic101 (Sep 21, 2022)

MoggerGaston said:


> I went to Budapest a few years ago and remember getting 0 ioi.
> U said u got approached 5 times on first night. (and when I stopped reading cuz: blackpilled again)
> 
> Legit no point if u dont look insanely good+young tbh. No point in leaving your house.
> ...


Keep looksmaxxing, low inhibition maxxing and things will change hopefully bro


----------



## tyronelite (Sep 21, 2022)

Well done fun read


----------



## Chadethnic101 (Sep 22, 2022)

Funny story the last dutch girl rated me

She said my face is a 7.5, an 8 in the dark and 9 when drunk

Same as @Niko69 tinder match saying I was a 7.5 and 8.5 if I have a good personality 

Fml over


----------



## Chadethnic101 (Sep 22, 2022)

HappyJanitor said:


> How tall are you buddy boyo?


5ft8 brother


----------



## tyronelite (Sep 22, 2022)

Chadethnic101 said:


> I ask her whats her type she tells me she only likes ethnics, light skins and she hates dark skins unless theyre tyrone (brutal)








In all seriousness I had to read it again just cuz it gives me lifefuel 

How did you manage to get it up after days of drinking & no sleep? JFL


----------



## Chadethnic101 (Sep 23, 2022)

tyronelite said:


> In all seriousness I had to read it again just cuz it gives me lifefuel
> 
> How did you manage to get it up after days of drinking & no sleep? JFL


Thanks man means a lot I like inspiring people! 
I'll be honest bro

I popped viagra, however coz drunk as fuck abd no sleep it barely worked, like I'd maybe fuck for a little bit then I'd be tired and I'd stop and go soft lmao

My dick is average size too and it defo wasnt at max size either- brutal thing about partying a lot and not sleeping, if you do get sex it's probs not gonna be optimal

They still count as slays imo coz the work was done

Part 2 will br written this weekend!


----------



## Deleted member 16944 (Sep 23, 2022)

Chadethnic101 said:


> I ask her whats her type she tells me she only likes ethnics, light skins and she hates dark skins unless theyre tyrone (brutal)- *her mix is mulatto dad and a palestinian mother so shes white basically.*


what


----------



## Chadethnic101 (Sep 23, 2022)

Sortofcel said:


> what


Meant to say she looks white basically, she described herself as yellow


----------



## Deleted member 16944 (Sep 24, 2022)

Chadethnic101 said:


> Meant to say she looks white basically, she described herself as yellow


Doesn't sound white at all to me but there we go


----------



## Chadethnic101 (Sep 24, 2022)

Sortofcel said:


> Doesn't sound white at all to me but there we go


Look at the last pic dude


----------



## Deleted member 15004 (Sep 29, 2022)

Chadethnic101 said:


> Euros also think Bengali and Paki are different to Indians, which they are


THAT's WHAT I MEAN LETS FUCKING GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOo

Excellent write up bhai read every word, you are indeed the King of all of us Western Bengali boys


----------



## Chadpreetmaybe (Sep 29, 2022)

Pm me your pics boyo, i am a light skin curry 6ft and i can easily slay here in motherland, I've had nigger and gook bitches ask me out as well. Just wanna see how you look like


----------



## Thomas DOM (Sep 29, 2022)

A lot of text n paragraphs but how do you look? (Your looks are the only relevant part here)


----------



## Chadethnic101 (Sep 29, 2022)

Thomas DOM said:


> A lot of text n paragraphs but how do you look? (Your looks are the only relevant part here)


Rated chadlite with ambiguous pheno
Look mullatino, curly hair, hollow cheeks


----------



## Thomas DOM (Sep 29, 2022)

Chadethnic101 said:


> Rated chadlite with ambiguous pheno
> Look mullatino, curly hair, hollow cheeks



Why don't you show pic


----------



## Chinacurry (Oct 3, 2022)

eduardkoopman said:


> As a Dutch eurofag.
> below i see as white. everything else is not, is some level of ethnic.
> 
> View attachment 1876629


Strict definition but I agree, white is only if ur ethnically from Europe, and at that from 48N degrees latitude or higher


----------



## Chadethnic101 (Oct 3, 2022)

Chinacurry said:


> Strict definition but I agree, white is only if ur ethnically from Europe, and at that from 48N degrees latitude or higher


Yeah true bhai
I am noticing though a lot of Europe is literally mixed now ll


----------



## Deleted member 21620 (Oct 3, 2022)

yo bhai


----------



## Chadethnic101 (Oct 3, 2022)

Username Required said:


> yo bhai


Yes bhai


----------



## Chinacurry (Oct 3, 2022)

Username Required said:


> yo bhai


Who u hollering at?


----------



## Chadethnic101 (Oct 3, 2022)

Chinacurry said:


> Who u hollering at?


@Username Required I was thinking the same haha


----------



## Chinacurry (Oct 3, 2022)

Chadethnic101 said:


> @Username Required I was thinking the same haha


Too many badman woofing here bhai...


----------



## Chadethnic101 (Oct 3, 2022)

Chinacurry said:


> Too many badman woofing here bhai...


Seems like @Username Required wanted to ask me and you something then just didnt ask lol

Unless he wanted to pm and didnt realise lol


----------



## Gigachadinthemaking (Oct 5, 2022)

Anstrum95 said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah you've 100% never felt the grasp of a woman, incel niggas like you have had so much time with their right hand and the hub they think the only body worthy of fucking is a PSL level hourglass n tits jfl 
***we all know if you saw a landwhale irl you'd still rain w attention***


----------



## Anstrum95 (Oct 5, 2022)

Gigachadinthemaking said:


> Yeah you've 100% never felt the grasp of a woman, incel niggas like you have had so much time with their right hand and the hub they think the only body worthy of fucking is a PSL level hourglass n tits jfl
> ***we all know if you saw a landwhale irl you'd still rain w attention***


*if you don't see urself being long term with the girl, its not worth it*

*she can get pregnant, me too,stds transfer u etc. imagine being hardstuck with drama with a girl you don't even like only cus u were horny at that time*


----------



## cvzvvc (Oct 5, 2022)

Anstrum95 said:


> imagine being hardstuck with drama with a girl you don't even like only cus u were horny at that time


----------



## Gigachadinthemaking (Oct 6, 2022)

Getting an std would be an accomplishment if ur on this site tbhhhhh


----------



## Deleted member 21620 (Oct 8, 2022)

Chinacurry said:


> Too many badman woofing here bhai...


yo bhai


----------



## CurryChadlite (Oct 9, 2022)

Chadethnic101 said:


> pajeet


I'm an indian too. what does pajeet mean? and what does NT mean?


----------



## Corleone (Oct 9, 2022)

Interesting thread. I liked that you sprinkled in a few pictures throughout it. Glad you had a good time.


Chadethnic101 said:


> Also made me realise my look is absolutely ideal for german girls, they absolutely love me.


Meh, I live in germany and think the travel girls are more into trying out different races, doesn‘t really stand true for the average german girl in germany. And the one you slayed wasn’t particularly attractive in the face sadly. Wouldn‘t have gone for her if I only saw her face, who could have known she was hiding an elite body beneath the butter face.


Chadethnic101 said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


Great body, and perfect tits. Shame she‘s a 3-4/10 in the face.


----------



## Cheesyrumble (Oct 9, 2022)

Latinas


----------



## Chadethnic101 (Oct 9, 2022)

Cheesyrumble said:


> Latinas


What about them.bro


----------



## Cheesyrumble (Oct 9, 2022)

Chadethnic101 said:


> What about them.bro


That's all I have to say


----------



## Chadethnic101 (Oct 9, 2022)

Corleone said:


> Interesting thread. I liked that you sprinkled in a few pictures throughout it. Glad you had a good time.
> 
> Meh, I live in germany and think the travel girls are more into trying out different races, doesn‘t really stand true for the average german girl in germany. And the one you slayed wasn’t particularly attractive in the face sadly. Wouldn‘t have gone for her if I only saw her face, who could have known she was hiding an elite body beneath the butter face.
> 
> Great body, and perfect tits. Shame she‘s a 3-4/10 in the face.


You could we be right in that regard tbh bro 
Guess I'd have to see if I went to germany
But you probably are right about it tbh 

Thanks bro I do have my part 2 coming out hut haven't had time whatsoever in trying to get it done..

Yeah I spotted the elite body and knew haha I think I like body a lot tbh


----------



## Corleone (Oct 9, 2022)

CurryChadlite said:


> I'm an indian too. what does pajeet mean? and what does NT mean?


----------



## Chadethnic101 (Oct 9, 2022)

CurryChadlite said:


> I'm an indian too. what does pajeet mean? and what does NT mean?


Pajeet is your stereotypical dark skinned curry dravidian looking guy.

NT is neuro typical which means you don't have autism and are social and can interact properly with others


----------



## Corleone (Oct 9, 2022)

Chadethnic101 said:


> You could we be right in that regard tbh bro
> Guess I'd have to see if I went to germany
> But you probably are right about it tbh
> 
> ...


make sure to tag me in it, was a really fun read, and I'm always happy to have other sex-havers with life experience on here, and not another KHHV incel


----------



## Deleted member 21620 (Oct 9, 2022)

Chadethnic101 said:


> Yes bhai


you need to do another incelcon.
@forevergymcelling


----------



## Deleted member 21620 (Oct 9, 2022)

Chinacurry said:


> Who u hollering at?


nigger


----------



## Chinacurry (Oct 9, 2022)

Corleone said:


> Interesting thread. I liked that you sprinkled in a few pictures throughout it. Glad you had a good time.
> 
> Meh, I live in germany and think the travel girls are more into trying out different races, doesn‘t really stand true for the average german girl in germany. And the one you slayed wasn’t particularly attractive in the face sadly. Wouldn‘t have gone for her if I only saw her face, who could have known she was hiding an elite body beneath the butter face.
> 
> Great body, and perfect tits. Shame she‘s a 3-4/10 in the face.


Yep body is 9 overall thanks to those tits, glad for chota bhai that he creampied her


----------



## Corleone (Oct 9, 2022)

Chinacurry said:


> chota bhai creampied her


he did?


----------



## CurryChadlite (Oct 9, 2022)

Chadethnic101 said:


> Pajeet is your stereotypical dark skinned curry dravidian looking guy.
> 
> NT is neurotypical which means you don't have autism and are social and can interact properly with others


thanks


----------



## Chadethnic101 (Oct 17, 2022)

Thomas DOM said:


> Why don't you show pic


Pm me bro


----------



## Jerryterry129 (Oct 23, 2022)

Can u post part 2 about low inhib max? And what do you use to low inhib max?

Btw I think I’m ur age. Was talking to you about eyelid fillers a while back


----------



## Deleted member 1990 (Nov 6, 2022)

Chadethnic101 said:


> Pm me bro


suifuel thread for khhvs like me, great thread otherwise tho too bad i read it just now, btw can i see how u look like bhai


----------



## Chadethnic101 (Nov 7, 2022)

Jerryterry129 said:


> Can u post part 2 about low inhib max? And what do you use to low inhib max?
> 
> Btw I think I’m ur age. Was talking to you about eyelid fillers a while back


Yeah part 2 not had big chance to write it coz I moved and my laptop still at my parents place ffs

True can teach u how to low inhibition max
Can write a thread if you like?
But general is this

Start with asking random girls in daytime sober for the time.
Eventually ask for the time time say I think your cute dont worry about results, just be happy you completed the approach

Then over time esp in nightclub environments with alcohol you'll be able to do it with absolute ease tbh

Yeah did you end up getting the upper eyelid fillers? Good tip to maintain them is to ice yiur eyelids too


----------



## Deleted member 1990 (Nov 7, 2022)

Chadethnic101 said:


> Yeah part 2 not had big chance to write it coz I moved and my laptop still at my parents place ffs
> 
> True can teach u how to low inhibition max
> Can write a thread if you like?
> ...


Will you pm Bhai? I want some hope for deathnic like me


----------



## Jerryterry129 (Nov 7, 2022)

Chadethnic101 said:


> Yeah part 2 not had big chance to write it coz I moved and my laptop still at my parents place ffs
> 
> True can teach u how to low inhibition max
> Can write a thread if you like?
> ...


Ye make a nt max thread & good info on the time thing lmao

Never got filler yet but I want to

Did vollufiline work for your uee? I think I remember you saying you were doing that


----------



## Chadethnic101 (Nov 7, 2022)

Jerryterry129 said:


> Ye make a nt max thread & good info on the time thing lmao
> 
> Never got filler yet but I want to
> 
> Did vollufiline work for your uee? I think I remember you saying you were doing that


Will do bro when I have time and no problem, its gonna be brutal but each time you get used to it and it builds character tbh.

I got the UEF but not vollufiline gonna look to try it tbh defo, did you get it? Was thibking of using the volifiline undereyes only tho


----------



## cantbreaktheice (Nov 7, 2022)

Damn bro u making the curry flag fly higher than ever. Keep up with the hustle.


----------



## Chadethnic101 (Nov 8, 2022)

cantbreaktheice said:


> Damn bro u making the curry flag fly higher than ever. Keep up with the hustle.


Too kind brother ill always rep my brothers


----------



## krisal (Dec 13, 2022)

Can you pm your pics?


----------



## spongebob (Dec 13, 2022)

I want pics in pm too buddy


----------



## mingren (Dec 13, 2022)

I think he could be larping


----------



## DoctorLooksmax (Dec 13, 2022)

mingren said:


> I think he could be larping


I was there bro


----------



## mingren (Dec 13, 2022)

DoctorLooksmax said:


> I was there bro


I guess its true then


----------



## Chadethnic101 (Dec 20, 2022)

If anyone wants to see what I look like just pm


----------



## DaRealSixpence (Dec 20, 2022)

Chadethnic101 said:


> So a week or so back just came back from a little holiday. Went Budapest and Prague
> @DoctorLooksmax joined me for a few nights in Budapest, but i was there for a couple days longer, then went Prague alone after.
> 
> I larped my age as 22 in case my true age of 28 is a failo. everyone believed my age.
> ...


damn bhai, just read this. You are a fuckin slayer!


----------



## cvzvvc (Dec 20, 2022)

He sent the pics. He's easily a Chadlite with a ridiculously strong jaw even in motion, perfect hair, and stylemaxxed. Doesn't have to worry about much, except I'm sure there's an ethnic tax in the UK. Or do I have that last part wrong

Edit: If any of you faggots ask to leak pics you're getting blocked


----------



## DaRealSixpence (Dec 20, 2022)

This is lifefuel for shorter and ethnic guys who think they can't ascend. I saw this bhai ascend from middish tier normie to obviously much higher tier normie or chadpreet lite now. With effort, social skills and a good attitude, it's possible


----------



## Chadethnic101 (Dec 20, 2022)

cvzvvc said:


> He sent the pics. He's easily a Chadlite with a ridiculously strong jaw even in motion, perfect hair, and stylemaxxed. Doesn't have to worry about much, except I'm sure there's an ethnic tax in the UK. Or do I have that last part wrong
> 
> Edit: If any of you faggots ask to leak pics you're getting blocked


Yeah so online there is a massive ethnic tax legit ngl
So uk if you are ethnic best pheno honestly it either a white passing latino/med or mulatto (guess they are seperate)

But irl in clubs etc way less tax tbh but staying from clubs etc is awful

Europe I did not notice any race tax against me at all really


----------



## cvzvvc (Dec 20, 2022)

Chadethnic101 said:


> Yeah so online there is a massive ethnic tax legit ngl
> So uk if you are ethnic best pheno honestly it either a white passing latino/med or mulatto (guess they are seperate)
> 
> But irl in clubs etc way less tax tbh but staying from clubs etc is awful
> ...


What are your 24 hour results on the big three apps, generally?


----------



## Chadethnic101 (Dec 20, 2022)

cvzvvc said:


> What are your 24 hour results on the big three apps, generally?


in uk fkn awful

Tinder with boost on i think I got 40 matches in 24 hrs (not level of girls I'd want either like MTBs with odd HTB) 

Hinge a bit better but not crazy amount of like tbh don't fully remember tbh

Bumble I havent used since pre ascension

But for tinder my elo could be destroyed partly coz I dont even get a like a day anymore
Coz I used my same number from my pre ascension days when I used tk swipe and match no one

All in all the tax is awful for me


----------



## Deleted member 7027 (Dec 20, 2022)

cvzvvc said:


> He sent the pics. He's easily a Chadlite with a ridiculously strong jaw even in motion, perfect hair, and stylemaxxed. Doesn't have to worry about much, except I'm sure there's an ethnic tax in the UK. Or do I have that last part wrong
> 
> Edit: If any of you faggots ask to leak pics you're getting blocked


Leak pics and dox


----------



## Chadethnic101 (Dec 20, 2022)

DaRealSixpence said:


> This is lifefuel for shorter and ethnic guys who think they can't ascend. I saw this bhai ascend from middish tier normie to obviously much higher tier normie or chadpreet lite now. With effort, social skills and a good attitude, it's possible


Thanks bhai
Main thing is, objectively look at your failos and try fix them
Sometimes a ratio issue can be fixed by leanmaxxing or made less apparent
If you need some minor fillers or procedures then get them possibly

Never try turn a failo into a halo just look to make it a less of a failo/get rid of it

But social skills, being interested in others lives is massive, which good attitude comes from esp if other people like you back and take an interest in your life aswell.
Then low inhibition, I lowered my inhibition when I was a Chubby dude which probably helped develop thicker skin tbh


----------

